# Premier Screw, Leicester



## Goldie87 (Apr 19, 2008)

We have been watching this one for a long time and finally gained access!
Premier Screw & Repetition was founded in 1921 and went bust a few years ago. Some personal interest in this one for me as my mum worked there for a while, and my dad was there for most of his working life. Unfortunately there has been some damage, but overall its a fantastic place. There is stacks of paperwork, furniture, and computers just left everywhere. 






Factory floor





Were a few of these clocks about, they were used to time how long parts needed to be on the machines.





Downstairs by the works office where my mum would have worked.





Colors





Conference room.





Drawing rooms










1960's cheque book 





Pensions paperwork





Factory floor





Lots of interesting old booklets around going back to the 30's





The factory in use





The canteen, we have some photos of this in the 70's, will post them up when i've scanned them!


----------



## Reaperman (Apr 19, 2008)

It's always good to explore a location that has a family connection. I take it from the name that they made screws and fastenings? was the firm ever a part of GKN?

Looks like an interesting place in any case.

RM


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 19, 2008)

fantastic!!! I need to see this place!


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 19, 2008)

Reaperman said:


> I take it from the name that they made screws and fastenings? was the firm ever a part of GKN?



Yes thats correct, and yes at one time they were part of GKN


----------



## MD (Apr 19, 2008)

nice work mate.
love seeing the old paperwork.
thought you where camping tonight?


----------



## Mr Sam (Apr 19, 2008)

awsome stuff mate, gutted i didnt see this


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 19, 2008)

Cheers people. No staying out yet, no ones ready yet plus ive bust my camera!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 21, 2008)

Interesting looking site. Such a shame it's so trashed in the offices, etc, but I like the shop floor. Nice one.


----------



## boxerheaven (Apr 21, 2008)

very nice photos as foxy said shame its trashed, this may seem a daft question but why dont these places give the old booklets and paper work to a museum im sure they would be better off there than left to go in a skip and be lost forever


----------



## smileysal (Apr 21, 2008)

Excellent pics Goldie, its such a shame everything in the offices are just flung about. Love seeing the difference in the old pic when the main room was working, and again when it had closed. Looks like a very large place. 

Nice family connection to the place. 

Excellent report Goldie.

 Sal


----------



## johno23 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sadly another piece of Britains manufacturing history gone,no doubt to be demolished and replaced by matchbox houses.

A great find there,love the nostalgic shots especialy the old documents and cheque book as well as the picture of the factory when it was working
I would spend days in there going through that lot

nice work


----------



## Kezza (Apr 21, 2008)

Heres a few of my pics


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 21, 2008)

Kezza said:


> Heres a few of my pics




Link is to a file on your hard disk


----------



## MD (Apr 21, 2008)

went on sunday with goldie stella and waynebitz. where were you kezza???
here are a couple or three of mine


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 21, 2008)

The documents and books left behind were interesting. Yesterday some books dating from 1906 and 1909 were found!


----------



## Scrub2000 (Apr 21, 2008)

nice pics all - good urbex!


----------



## blondini_gang (Apr 25, 2008)

Interesting - those documents show someone started work at the age of 14. How times have changed.


----------



## King Al (Apr 25, 2008)

Great pics guys, really like the pic of all the colourful thing-me bobs in pic 4 goldie


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 25, 2008)

Can't be 100%, but looks like theres been a fire there late this evening  Was shown a photo which showed the road cordoned off and fire engines and police cars outside. Hope no one was trapped inside, unless they started the fire that is!


----------



## jon_nic (May 14, 2008)

I saw the fire, it was behind the ATS factory, is this where premier screw is?
the fire brigade had a cherrypicker to put the fire out


----------



## Goldie87 (May 14, 2008)

jon_nic said:


> I saw the fire, it was behind the ATS factory, is this where premier screw is?
> the fire brigade had a cherrypicker to put the fire out



Yeah its to the right of ATS, and some kinda goes round the back.


----------



## fire*fly (May 14, 2008)

blimey, they didn't leave it tidy did they


----------



## celestialjen (May 18, 2008)

Hope the fire didn't do much damage.

I could spend hours looking through paperwork lying about like that.

Interesting stuff


----------



## DJhooker (Jun 15, 2008)

Thats a lot of mess! some interesting stuff in there though! did you make some cheques out to yourself? hehe


----------



## double-six (Jun 15, 2008)

Great find! It's always so much better when you find old paperwork on an explore - helps your imagination so much more thinking about how things used to be...

Hope it's not been damaged badly by the fire!


----------



## Goldie87 (Jun 18, 2008)

Some old photos of the factory in use...sorry about the quality, the originals are actually excellent. 
My parents can put a few names to faces on these, most no longer with us though


----------



## double-six (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks so sad and lonely now compared to the pics of it in operation.


----------



## MD (Jun 21, 2008)

good photos mate

looks totally different now such a shame


----------



## *MrB* (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice one, soom good pics there. Interesting site with loads of history too


----------

